# Mario Kart 7 Furry Community



## Canid_Paladin (Dec 6, 2011)

The code is 09-9643-2443-6207

150cc, all items on, show off your Mii and swing your tanooki tails with other gamer furries.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 6, 2011)

If i played mario kart 7 i would use Rose or peach or daisy :v


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2011)

My FC... coming this Christmas.


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 6, 2011)

Why must there be a furry community for EVERY FUCKING GAME EVER?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> Why must there be a furry community for EVERY FUCKING GAME EVER?


Dude, that's like the point of this forum.


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 6, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Dude, that's like the point of this forum.



Touche. I forgot the ":v" earlier. My bad.


----------



## Xeno (Dec 6, 2011)

Mario kart 7 is the Wii one, right?
If it is, then i'll post my fc when I figure out whats wrong with my wii.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Mario kart 7 is the Wii one, right?
> If it is, then i'll post my fc when I figure out whats wrong with my wii.


No, Mario Kart Wii is the Wii one.

Mario Kart 7 is for the 3DS.


----------



## Canid_Paladin (Dec 6, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> Why must there be a furry community for EVERY FUCKING GAME EVER?


One of the major features of mk7 is the community online play. You set custom rules and get ranked against each other based on your group activity and how well you do. It's also the best way to meet and play with other furries since it doesn't require you to enter a friend code for each person. You just enter the community code and you're set. From the looks of it though, we might have to set scheduled play times until the group gets big enough to sustain itself, yknow, after Christmas has come, lol


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 8, 2011)

SirRob said:


> My FC... coming this Christmas.



Seconded


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmm... Now I have to think about buying Skyward Sword, SM3D Land, or this.


----------



## Damagefox (Dec 9, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> If i played mario kart 7 i would use Rose or peach or daisy :v



Yoshi or Koopa for me, Just cuz I havent unlocked the Shy Guy Yet 

Btw, Anyone wants to add me: 
Name: Damagefox
Friend Code: 4639-8959-5884


----------



## SirRob (Dec 9, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Hmm... Now I have to think about buying Skyward Sword, SM3D Land, or this.


Skyward Sword, it's not even a question.


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 18, 2011)

3566-1541-4747

Got it early for 16 bucks after trade ins. LET'S DO THIS SHEEEIITTTT.

Also, damagefox, I think your FC is incorrect.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Skyward Sword, it's not even a question.


Got the game, no regrets.


----------



## Damagefox (Dec 19, 2011)

HeroHoxha said:


> 3566-1541-4747
> 
> Got it early for 16 bucks after trade ins. LET'S DO THIS SHEEEIITTTT.
> 
> Also, damagefox, I think your FC is incorrect.



Ahh yes, Sorry, My appologies. 

Name: Damagefox, 
Friend Code: 4639-8958-5884  (8958, not 8959)


----------



## Otto (Dec 27, 2011)

ooh i want in on this :3 got mine for christmas

Name: Otto
friend code:2664-2646-0928


----------



## Kallinx Zlephin (Dec 30, 2011)

Went ahead and added the community to my list


----------



## Slyther_Whitewing (Jan 3, 2012)

Added y'all.
But yeah, what times is everyone free so we can set up a scheduled race time?
FC: 3566-1563-7945


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 8, 2012)

Let me add mine, though it seems the topic has kind of died off:

2019-9856-1518


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2012)

Is this community dead? I picked the game up last week.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 14, 2012)

^ I hope not, I'd like to get in some games sometime.


----------



## Blazer2643 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lemme put my friend code on here as well.

Blazer 2578-3684-1864

Lets hope this group gets back up and running. :3


----------



## C00NT0NE (Feb 19, 2014)

100 cc Bananas only
Furry community:
63-1102-7324-9701


----------

